# Bong cleaning



## FrostyNugz420 (Oct 26, 2005)

Does anyone know how to get the resin stains out of the inside of a bong.  I bought it because it was a sweet blue color but now it is brown and yellowish.  I tried using Rubbing Alcohol but that didnt get it all out.  I've tried boiling it and that didnt work( and it made my kitchen reek).  I even tried some solution they sell at The head shop around here.  but to no avail.  Doesvanyone have this problem or know how to clean it?


----------



## bizzy323 (Oct 26, 2005)

Is it a glass bong?


----------



## Weeddog (Oct 26, 2005)

i use laquer thinner and rinse in alcohol.  may also want to try acetone...


----------



## michaelskunknasty (Oct 28, 2005)

If it is glass, the best thing Ive found is this stuff called Purple Power you soak it for 45 minutes and it comes out like brand new.  I dont know how it works but it is super slippery I dropped a hundred dollar piece in the sink because I had it on my hands. So heads up! Or for a cheaper alternative use rubbing alcohol and a coarse salt like kosher or sea salt.  Shake the shit out of it.  the alcohol loosens it and the salt as an abrasive. That works good on non glass pieces! Later!


----------



## Erana (Oct 29, 2005)

One thing you might find useful are shisha/hookah cleaning brushes. They sell them on various shisha-oriented websites, and they're pretty good at getting brown staining off the inside of a glass hookah base - though that might be slightly less hardcore staining than in your bong.

I'd suggest soaking it in some diluted household bleach - possibly bathroom cleaner and somesuch - and then attacking it with the brush, perhaps putting it in a dishwasher (preferably with no other dishes in there), or just some heavy duty washing-up liquid & scrubbing. Michael's suggestion sounds pretty good - they use that Purple Power shit for cleaning cars!

Soaking is no substitute for a good scrub.


----------

